# Coming out stories



## Redlatios (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm just wondering what happened when everyone else came out of the closet (if you're not out and just want to chat thats okay too)
When I did, my mother cried. Like a lot. Just like if i was dead or something. She then lashed out and started questioning a lot of everything I said or did, asked if I had asked for god's help and suggested many, many psychiatrists specialized in "sex identity help". She also went and told every single one of my family members, so I don't really trust/feel comfortable around anyone in my family. Hope some of you had better luck.


----------



## Bowie (Dec 24, 2016)

I've never officially came out, so to speak. I guess when you have Lady Gaga posters all over your walls, used to play with dolls as a child, and loved strawberry lip balm, it becomes pretty obvious.

Nevertheless, people pretend to be oblivious to it.


----------



## Redlatios (Dec 24, 2016)

Bowie said:


> Nevertheless, people pretend to be oblivious to it.


Yeah, most of the time it's true.


----------



## KeatAlex (Dec 24, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I've never officially came out, so to speak. I guess when you have Lady Gaga posters all over your walls, used to play with dolls as a child, and loved strawberry lip balm, it becomes pretty obvious.
> 
> Nevertheless, people pretend to be oblivious to it.


This is me except with Britney and Zac posters instead lol.

I'm sorry that happened to you. It's never easy when the closest people to you react the worst


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 24, 2016)

i came out to my parents a bit over a year ago. it was uncomfortable but they reacted ok and ive been going by my real name and pronouns at home now ever since. im not out in school or to extended family because i dont feel like dealing with their reactions. (my aunt's husband is really gross w/ his opinions and i am just not feeling up 2 deal with all of their questions or comments lol)

idk . at my last school people werr really transphobic so i never felt safe coming out there (like, people were Really transphobic. sayimg sjit about how The Transsexuals are disgusting men who want 2 b women / women who want 2 b men and really hurtful stuff. there were rumours abt me being trans bc i have short hair and spoke up 2 transphobes like two times ha . ha . ) 
i think my current school would b a bit more open and ok w/ it but i am a really anxious person and being in school is already hard enough, i dont want to make it worse.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 24, 2016)

I've never really came out as pan to my family, I know my sister knows because she's friend with me on tumblr but we've never talked about it. I've only openly dated men so my family thinks I'm straight (I dated a few girls in school but kept it hidden.) I've been with a man for 3 years now too, he knows of course and he's fine with it. I just don't think it's something my family would understand? Like especially my mom, when I was a teenager and she found out I was self harming she lashed out asking what she did wrong blamed it on everything and then finally asked me if I was gay, as if that had something to do with it, but I said no of course. That was hard enough to go through with her because she blames everything on herself and projects tons of stuff onto me which sucks. I don't know, maybe someday I will but I kind of doubt it, I'm already 23 and my sister has good friends who are married but poly and she thinks it's gross, so I don't know if she'd understand if I brought a girl home, so I never will.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 24, 2016)

In April 2014 i got in a incident with my dad that probably he may expect im gay . He asked me 1-2 days ago if i liked boys (i said no , because im not ready for that yet).

Also , most of my classmates from 6th grade *children scum btw* assumed i was gay and tried to """"insult"""" me because that ( with lots of " , because the only word they used was homosexual.(
I got """"insulted""" in 7th grade a few times too , people thought i was gay and they insulted me . Most of the time time it was :
"****ing gay/homosexual"
or...
"****ing _ F word _"
The thing about these 2 stories is that i have never told anyone in real life im gay , so i guess i act feminine enough to people think im gay

So yeah , i don't think it would be necessary to come out because its pretty obvious. lmao


----------



## epoch (Dec 24, 2016)

wish i had a story to tell but i havent come out to anyone yet except to the internet and to my gf whom ive been dating in secret for a while. both of my parents are hardcore christians so i know they would torment me if they found out that i was bi. it _really_ sucks when your parents are making super offensive LGBT+ related jokes and you cant do anything but sit there and absorb it.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 24, 2016)

I've never come out but, I think it's very obvious to people at the very least that I am not straight. I mean my parents have known I've had boyfriends in the past or been romantically involved with guys, but I also went through a phase where I was very anti-male, when I was an angsty weeaboo I had figures of anime girls on my shelves (one of them wearing a bikini lmao, I mean it was cute af but lol), I went to a mostly all female school for sixth form, my friends were mostly all female, etc etc, and I used to take offense a lot to my parents homophobic comments and would constantly answer back to them. I think my mum said to me at some point lol if you were ever gay Lucy I hope you'd tell me and feel like you could be honest with me about it. Also LOL the other day I was showing my brother a post about Tracer from Overwatch being gay and I said "I wish that was me kissing Tracer" and we both just laughed lmao...

I don't think my parents really get the concept of being bisexual though, they just seem to think you've GOT to pick a side. But why "pick" a side anyway? I mean LOL, I will like someone regardless of their gender, that's not something that will influence me. :') I don't know if I'll ever come out to my own family, they say they are accepting but they're also very problematic at the same time and don't seem to understand it. My dad did say one day that he would be disappointed if either my brother and I came out, but he'd still "accept us". I mean that's hardly the most encouraging thing to say lol


----------



## tumut (Dec 24, 2016)

I didnt really anounce it or anything I just quit pretending to be straight and eventually people realized. I was pretty good at hiding it though.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 24, 2016)

i told my mom i was asexual she started going on a tangent about the science of homosexuality and i was like ok this is better than the bacteria identification quizzes i guess

i also told my brother through text casually and normally he would have made fun of someone for saying that but ***** no NOT me so that was okay too 

in school i think most ppl are too dumb to know what asexuality is so i really cba to say anything. i drop hints like "he's not cute" or "yeah I just don't see the appeal" and then i get asked if i like girls and i say no and then the conversation fizzles out because it is FAR TOO DIFFICULT TO COMPREHEND

the rest of my family knows im not interested in anyone and since they're all scientific they probably get the hint but we don't talk about it cuz it's irrelevant and who cares


----------



## hamster (Dec 24, 2016)

i don't feel like i need to come out to my family. at least the people in my house are fully accepting of sexuality, they probably don't know i like girls because i have a boyfriend right now & i've never hinted that i'm bi.
most of my friends know that i'm bi because we were hanging out in someone's attic one time. & one of them just asked all of us what our sexuality was so...


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Dec 24, 2016)

Told two friend via Skype who were the first to know I was trans. Then I eventually wrote my mum a letter and shouldn't have worried about it at all. She told my nan and grandad because I was too chicken and they went ahead to tell my aunt (and my five year old cousin is adament in correcting everyone, he's so adorable!). Just wondering when my dad's going to start calling me by my name... I think almost all of my family apart from an uncle and his wife etc on my mum's side and an aunt and two cousins on my dad's side are in the loop.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 24, 2016)

i don't feel the need to. most of my online friends know and we don't care about things like this. i did to my mom and i regret that because i really don't like being around her. my mom taught me that my dad was extremely homophobic but he wasn't after all of my life thinking that. i asked him about it and he said hes completely fine but he hates the extremely flamboyant boys.


OH GEE DAD ME TOO


----------



## Soigne (Dec 24, 2016)

i told my friends i was gay when we were in a car ride together and then 2 of them were like ".........me 2" so it was one big gay fiesta

haven't done it w parents yet and i will never do it because i don't feel like being killed


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

I actually have never told my parents I'm bisexual, because if they found out, they'd be either very angry or upset. My mom hates how I hang out with openly LGBT students at my school already, so if she found out I'm bi, she'd probably freak out. My dad gets angry whenever he finds out something or someone doesn't fit his heavily conservative Christian, Republican views (for example, one of my friends is a very liberal Democrat who is also an atheist, and he says that she needs to bite his a**), so I'll probably never tell either of my parents in my lifetime, honestly. A good amount of my IRL friends do, though, and they don't mind at all.


----------



## tumut (Dec 24, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I didnt really anounce it or anything I just quit pretending to be straight and eventually people realized. I was pretty good at hiding it though.


Oh and my family didn't care. My grandma is dying though and she doesn't need to know. My mom used to think gays were annoying (and shes right to a certain extent) but now shes like "Oh wtf ur gay? I guess gays r kind of cool xD"


----------



## cornimer (Dec 24, 2016)

My three friends know I'm ace, one of them because she came up to me and told me she thought I was ace (it was very amusing) and the other two because I told them on messenger. My mom is aware that I'm not interested in guys but she thinks I just need to "find the right person". We'll see how that unfolds as I grow up and continue to not date anyone


----------



## seliph (Dec 24, 2016)

I was forcibly outed to my immediate family lmao


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 24, 2016)

Well I had a boyfriend which was pretty forced for like 3 weeks and he told his friends (who can't keep a secret) and he got so surprised when suddenly the whole school knew about us
tbh I wasn't too bothered but I just can't believe they found out that way, because my smelly fish-breath ex couldn't keep his mouth shut </3

Tbh I thought my mum knew given all my friends are LGBT and I went to Pride (I had clothes and badges and bags and a flag from Pride, too) but she let me stay at a guy friend's (aka my boyfs xxx) house which i doubt she would if she knew I was gay

she doesn't need to know anyway but


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 24, 2016)

I told my parents that I never want to get married and that all I need in my life is a dog (asexual btw). I'm guessing that they are fine with it since they have never really commented on how I've never been in a romantic relationship. I think that they are just happy that I'm focusing on my education rather than on some guy.


----------



## moonford (Dec 25, 2016)

Well let's see, all my friends know I'm asexual and my family think I'm gay because being feminine = gay. lmao

If I came out as asexual nobody in my family would give a damn, My mum always goes to LGBT+ Pride events, she has a lot of bi/homosexual friends so nothing would change between her and I, My Nanny is crazy and literally accepts everybody no matter what, my aunts are huge supporters of the LGBT+ community, My uncle is like me (we're feminine but have no sexual interest, at least I don't anyway, he keeps giving of hints and hasn't shown any interest), one of my cousins doesn't care about someone's sexual interest so there's no problems there, I haven't really discussed sexuality with my other cousins and I don't plan to because they probably don't care either. XD

My family are really accepting people and I'm grateful for that. <3 (Even though I dislike a few of them, it's nice to know their open-minded)


----------



## Cazqui (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm not sure what I am exactly and even if I did, at this point in my life there's no point. I know I'm not entirely straight but I don't think I'd call myself bi or pan or not. I find myself more attracted to women or anything feminine in general(Not a lot of guys I can say I see that way). Plus I can act pretty feminine when I'm around friends so onlookers might assume I'm gay to begin with.


----------



## FruityLogic (Dec 26, 2016)

Makes me a bit down reading some people's bad experiences, and I can imagine how anxiety-inducing the whole thing must have been. Some people just can't put themselves in someone's shoes even for a moment, and only hear things that they disagree with (and how it might impact THEM and their life alone). But such a thing might be a big deal for some families... 

As for me, I've got no story really (considering that I went through many periods when I was younger where I was sure I was one thing, but I wasn't). Despite all the research I did, dating just never appealed to me, so that led me to look into things some more a couple of years back, and I discovered asexuality was a thing. 

Only my parents know such things, and the rest of my family don't need to. Most wouldn't really be impacted, but it's not something that needs discussing. No one's got "great expectations" for me, and we all just live our own lives for the most part. 
Some of my family's friends assumes I'll settle down one day, but little do they know...

Though I know older folks aren't always trying to be hurtful; they grew up/lived in different times, so there is definitely a generational gap there, but since these people are practically family, there's no problem really. 

As for my parents, my mom's such an open-minded, loving woman, and my dad just doesn't care either way (we don't really talk about more "serious topics, but we get along great, considering we're on the more quiet side), so I'm in a good place


----------



## davidlblack (Dec 27, 2016)

[video]http://tinytu.be/w/pLJTfLumkGw[/video]






(btw i'm joking, hope i didnt offend anyone)


----------



## Cynicat (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh buddy my coming out went actually pretty okay. My friend came out as gay to me and my other friends. He asked me if I was gay and I was like 'yeah I guess'. And that's the story. Anyways I haven't told my parents yet but I just don't really feel like making a big thing out of it. Also I know they don't really care.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm bisexual tbh but im pretty sure everyone knows


----------



## Haskell (Dec 29, 2016)

Idgaf what people think. My life is my life. I'm 90% homosexual. I think everyone knows that.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 29, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> Idgaf what people think. My life is my life. I'm 90% homosexual. I think everyone knows that.



If you're 90% homosexual, wouldn't that just make you bi


----------



## Haskell (Dec 29, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> If you're 90% homosexual, wouldn't that just make you bi



Yea, but when I say I'm bisexual people are annoying and always ask more questions.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm certain my parents know I'm not straight, they don't know for sure if I'm gay, bi or asexual, though (I'm biromantic right now I think??)

They are like "ok honey you can do what you want but we don't like the idea" 

I despise the concept of coming out so in case I get a boyfriend/girlfriend I will just tell them??? My dad is homophobic as **** but who cares ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 29, 2016)

I was in the closet. I started something online with someone I met on a site for gaming honestly. Anyway he was cool and from Jersey and I'm assuming was decently well off so he'd come visit sometimes on weekends. Well one winter on the way to the airport my car broke down.  I was 19 at the time and my go to was always to call my mom, so I called AAA and then my mom because I just kinda knew I had to.  It ended up snowing that weekend.  He and I took the metro around to places but on the way back to the airport she reluctantly drove us there so he could go home.  Later on like a week later she came down to where I went to school and we had breakfast and I finally said it isn't a phase. The end that's all!


----------



## Haskell (Dec 30, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> I'm certain my parents know I'm not straight, they don't know for sure if I'm gay, bi or asexual, though (I'm biromantic right now I think??)
> 
> They are like "ok honey you can do what you want but we don't like the idea"
> 
> I despise the concept of coming out so in case I get a boyfriend/girlfriend I will just tell them??? My dad is homophobic as **** but who cares ?\_(ツ)_/?



Out of curiosity, what is Biromantic? Never heard of that. I'm not trying to offend you or anything. I'm just curious, honestly.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 30, 2016)

irhaskell8 said:


> Out of curiosity, what is Biromantic? Never heard of that. I'm not trying to offend you or anything. I'm just curious, honestly.



If i'm not wrong, biromantic is someone who's attracted to both genders without necessary feeling a sexual attraction


----------



## xara (Dec 30, 2016)

i don't have a spectular or touching story or anything. I was literally just like "mom, dad, i'm bi" and they were just like "okay cool, what do you want for dinner?"


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 8, 2017)

never was in the closet, so...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 8, 2017)

Never came out like others did. It was like *shrug*, I'm gay.


----------



## aschton (Jan 8, 2017)

Mine is sort of weird, because it started out as a joke that I was gay in middle school because I cut my hair short.
Later on it ended up me actually being gay and being chill about it. It's whatever now, I don't think anyone at my school cares about the stigma of being all out and open with anyone anymore.


----------



## travis (Jan 10, 2017)

I had no idea there were so many queers on this website. (I use the term affectionately, of course.) 


I came out almost 8 years ago, I was 19. Coming out to my parents was perhaps the most terrifying thing I've ever had to do, and it was really tough for me for a long time. I feel my family has grown so much though (and I have too) and today I feel they accept me for who I am. That's been a journey, but I'm very grateful for my story and experiences.


----------



## deercafe (Jan 11, 2017)

coming out to my mom was a disaster but with my friends i tend to accidentally out myself bc i cant resist making a joke about how gay i am


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 18, 2017)

Coming out to my family was an absolute disaster.  I was 14 and almost got kicked out.  Coming out to acquaintances and friends is easy to do, just because the majority of my acquaintances are queer as well, lmao.  I do still freak out a little when it comes to coming out to those older than me, just because of how my family reacted to the fact.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2017)

While I guess you could say I've "came out" to strangers on the internet and had them throw slurs or derogatory things at me, when it comes to how people I actually care about have responded, I luckily haven't had a bad coming out experience so far, although I'm still closeted to most people.

Since I'm considering medically transitioning within the next few years though, I probably won't have a choice to not come out starting relatively soon...


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2017)

Buttonsy said:


> Since I'm considering medically transitioning within the next few years though, I probably won't have a choice to not come out starting relatively soon...


lol this is part of why im not super into medical transition. having to come out to people and deal w that all the time would suck and i would probably Die. i hate how cis people think youre supposed to be as a trans person and bc im not very masculine i know i would get a ton of annoying and rude questions ha ha


----------



## moonford (Aug 31, 2017)

Coming out is a concept that came from Straight people so they know who the "freaks" are and who to stay away from, I'm not coming out because my sexuality is personal to me and at times I revert to being asexual so I cant put a label on it. 

I don't really see the point, I don't need support because I'm perfectly comfortable and I know my family are extremely accepting so life is good in that department. If they were the opposite I would disown them, it's a simple as that.


----------



## Weiland (Aug 31, 2017)

I can't remember when I came out to my mum, but I remember at first she was concerned and thought it was just a phase. Years later, I'm still bisexual and she's become more understanding.
Can't come out to any of my other family, though. They're all very homophobic.
A lot of people at school know that I'm bisexual. They're okay with it.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 31, 2017)

My mom cried and my brother threatened to stab me.


----------



## honeyaura (Aug 31, 2017)

Redlatios said:


> I'm just wondering what happened when everyone else came out of the closet (if you're not out and just want to chat thats okay too)
> When I did, my mother cried. Like a lot. Just like if i was dead or something. She then lashed out and started questioning a lot of everything I said or did, asked if I had asked for god's help and suggested many, many psychiatrists specialized in "sex identity help". She also went and told every single one of my family members, so I don't really trust/feel comfortable around anyone in my family. Hope some of you had better luck.



I'm so sorry this happened man. No one deserves that, and no offense to the parents but I despise people like that. It's not a disease or disorder. It was really brave of you to do so, so that deserves a thumbs up


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 31, 2017)

i forgot what i said on this thread a while ago but i'll say some things now
i hate how people are like, "YOU CAN COME OUT TO YOUR PARENTS OF COURSE YOU CAN EVERYBODY IS ACCEPTING NOWADAYS" my dad is homophobic towards men. his best friend is too worried about his son being gay as he's quite feminine. a guy i know is shamed by his dad as well for it. those are only a few examples of people i know in my life. you don't know what life is like for the person who says their parents hate it and you're like "well they'll accept you they're your parents right" like it's not always that simple
i told my dad that i was bi and he said "oh okay, i have a problem with the boys. (it's the flamboyancy i think, i guess that's stereotyping though lol) but (guy who's shamed by his dad) doesn't give a **** and i respect him to go against an older man like me who can't change my views. i'm just a less extreme version of my dad."
i'm glad my dad is like that. not glad he's homophobic of course but he doesn't care about what people want to do with their lives and he admits what's in him is bad.


----------



## glass (Aug 31, 2017)

i came out as nb and pan last year to my family ಥ_ಥ

i think how terrible the whole ordeal was for me that i decided to make such a drastic move to live so far away TT_TT for the majority my mother was in shock and could only cry and question me over and over again. even my brother who had always been on my side decided to turn on me suddenly and of course my father was no different

i wasnt allowed to leave the house for a month during the summer holidays as my father had grounded me. he said he was protecting me and allowing me to 'heal'. those weeks were the worst of my life ... i was alienated from everyone in my house and i wasnt even treated like a human anymore. my father did some unspeakable things to me during that time that scarred me forever and i am unsure if i will ever have the courage to speak properly about them properly //sigh// sorry to be so serious 


the only person who supported me was my girlfriend who i still love dearly to this day v-v if it werent for her i may have done something a lot more drastic than just moving away ... which is scary thought 



however! i managed to get through the hard times and here i am! hellooo ^-^ canada is a place where people are more supportive of lgbtq plus so i am hoping to form some good and supportive relationships here. ill be seeing my wonderful girlfriend in a couple of months too so i am happy and content with my life

just to add on that i am no longer in contact with my immediate family (who i came out to) as i am glad about that. my old school friends do not know that i am nb or pan and after the terribly bad experience with my family i dont suppose i will ever have the courage to come out to them


----------



## Apriiil (Aug 31, 2017)

I am 25 years old, and I came out only four months ago. It's crazy to think that i've kept my truth in for so long. I told my friends first. We have a group chat, and I couldn't type it so I actually sent a 5 minute video of me crying in my car leaving my University one day. It was so over whelming. I could not keep it in any longer. The messages I received back from my friends were so great, and then I drove home and went and told my mom and sisters. My mom was kinda like "are you sure" and my sisters were so excited. I think they all knew....

A week later I came out to my dad, who said he definitely already knew, and I told all of Facebook. I had to let it out. I needed EVERYONE to just know. That's just how my brain was working at the time. I received even more messages from aunts and cousins who said they already knew I was gay, and it was freaking great. It felt so good.

Fast forward to now, I am happily dating my first girlfriend who is everything I could have EVER hoped for. She is just amazing and takes such great care of me. 

For anyone looking for coming out advice, do it only when you're ready. Do not let anyone rush you. We are all here to love you before and after you come out. Reach out if you feel the need for help.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 31, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Yea, but when I say I'm bisexual people are annoying and *always ask more questions.*



Same. 

I am bi and whenever I tell people, they always want to know how many girls I've been with (because I'm a woman), how old I was when I realized I liked girls, and whether or not I have a preference. 

Like why is that any of your business? 

It was especially annoying with my ex, who insisted that I was not actually bisexual because I don't like watching porn.


----------



## carp (Aug 31, 2017)

was watching naked attraction on tv with my mum and said she didnt have to pause on each gal cause im gay

then we laughed about it


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 31, 2017)

I came out as an attack helicopter on here at some point, which upset the staff. In all seriousness, I have no need to come out as anything - I'm straight yet too lazy to have a relationship.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Coming out is a concept that came from Straight people so they know who the "freaks" are and who to stay away from, I'm not coming out because my sexuality is personal to me and at times I revert to being asexual so I cant put a label on it.
> 
> I don't really see the point, I don't need support because I'm perfectly comfortable and I know my family are extremely accepting so life is good in that department. If they were the opposite I would disown them, it's a simple as that.



i agree a lot, i really wish coming out wouldn't have to be a thing. i haven't really told anyone irl that i'm ace (except for my sister who just kinda knows, and 2 psychologists who have asked about it) because it really doesn't feel like something other people need to know. my sexuality isn't a big part of my identity at all and i really don't feel the need to tell people about it.
i do understand why people feel like they have to come out though. i just wish it wouldn't be needed 



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I came out as an attack helicopter on here at some point, which upset the staff. In all seriousness, I have no need to come out as anything - I'm straight yet too lazy to have a relationship.


pretty sure attack helicopter jokes have been dead since the dawn of time buddy


----------



## Goshi (Aug 31, 2017)

Coming out as trans was probably the hardest part of coming out, coming out as bisexual on the other hand was not so much.

While simply coming out as bi it was mostly dealing with biphobic comments and misunderstandings, but trans was just being thrashed by your family and having them mock you for two years, lol. It's getting better now, on the bright side.

My biggest concern now is this hormone blocker implant in my arm and whether or not I'll ever be in a relationship I could be sexually active in again.


----------



## Pop-tart (Aug 31, 2017)

No one knows I'm bi and I don't feel that they need to, really. It'd be nice to have it out there, but I'm too anxious to bring it to light :')


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> lol this is part of why im not super into medical transition. having to come out to people and deal w that all the time would suck and i would probably Die. i hate how cis people think youre supposed to be as a trans person and bc im not very masculine i know i would get a ton of annoying and rude questions ha ha



Oh yeah I definitely get that. Most of the dudes I'm related to are really stereotypically masculine dudes (carpenters, hunters, fishermen, truckers, etc) and are super outgoing and aggressive and I'm just really socially anxious and like make-up and cooking and art so!! I can imagine some people won't take it well agh


----------



## WordKnight (Sep 27, 2017)

I came out to my mom on the phone and she started crying and said that I was just going through a hard time in my life and that I would get over it.
3 years later I still like guys. My mom hasn't talked to me in awhile but we do keep in touch.


----------



## seliph (Sep 27, 2017)

I just came out to my grandparents recently and uhhhh it was awkward as hell to say the least


----------



## Haskell (Sep 27, 2017)

My Dad was homophobic for a long point until my Mom got him to change his mind somehow. My parents a few years ago forced me to stop going to my youth group and wouldn't tell me why. I was very confused. Apparently they thought I was gay. I'm not gay. I'm bisexual. My Mom considers me gay and won't accept me as bisexual... so when I marry a beautiful woman and have beautiful kids, she's going to be surprised and think my marriage is a lie but that's whatever. It's not a big deal, honestly. At least I wasn't beaten, bullied, or kicked out of my home for being who I am.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm not really in a safe enough place to "officially" come out. It's something that's very obvious to my family, but they choose to be in denial over it.

With everybody else in my life besides my family, I'm out and proud.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 27, 2017)

My mother saw my Internet history.


----------



## goro (Sep 27, 2017)

i came out to my friends at school today actually! i can't come out to my family and most people so i can't officially transition though because of my dad
two of my teachers refer to me by my preferred name


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 27, 2017)

My friends were talking about hot boys, and when they asked my opinion I didn't like either and had to explain I'm asexual. 
That ended up confusing them more, so now they think I don't feel anything.


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 27, 2017)

I never really had a coming out story. One day one of my friends was like, "You would date either genders right?" and my answer was like "Heck yeah". All my friends just kinda knew I wouldn't mind dating either genders lol :'))))


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2017)

I never really came out. I just decided that I wouldn't hide it anymore. 

It took a decade of writing and producing LGBT novels and short films, and holding a position as an LGBT representative for a year, before my parents directly asked me. They didn't react when I told them. It's like they'd just asked if I wanted a cup of tea and then the conversation changed topic. It was the best way they could have handled it. No fuss whatsoever. I already knew they were very much in support of the LGBT community so I had no fears.


----------



## Hamsterific (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't care about coming out as bi because it's not a huge part of my identity, it just seems normal to me.

My parents don't necessarily have a problem with gays, but I think they'd just rather me not be one. When I was in college and more open with my mom, her response to me bringing up a girl was "your sister went through that phase too". She only ever talks about me getting a boyfriend so either she has a selective memory or doesn't want to believe I'm bisexual. It's a bit tough because I've had to move back home after college and am seeing someone long-distance. Our meet-ups have been kept secret, but if it were a guy I know my parents would be supportive and 100% want to facilitate our visits.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

the way i've identified (in terms of sexuality) have changed throughout the past few years, going from
asexual > grayromantic asexual > aromantic asexual > bi???? aroace-spec
yeah.. i'm currently in the last one and kind of entering a territory where labels start to not really apply anymore (and thankfully i don't feel like i have to rely on them anymore, as i did a year ago and labels made me feel better, like i belonged somewhere). 
so, i'm kind of loose. i'm out to friends, and we're all very casual about it. kind of like, "i think i'm x" and "nice!" and that's about it, unless we're helping each other w/ questioning. with my friends it's very casual and i don't worry about coming out in any ways, really.

with my family, i just keep it to myself. i'm very lucky to have a supportive family so i know i will not face rejection if i do but.. i just don't. it feels like too much effort to explain, and i don't like being interrogated. and i'm okay with them not knowing. i almost feel safer like that.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 4, 2017)

I came out to my best friend who came out to me 8 years ago. Told my mother the next day, and thats when I learned that both her and my step-father are Bisexual aswell, so that comforted me a lot. Told my other two best friends the same night as my mother, they both accepted me. Told my girlfriend like a week later, she accepted it at that time, but had hella questions a few days later, and she's still adjusting to it to this day, even though literally nothing about me has changed. Told my step-father, but he just reiterated the same thing my mom said about them, but accepted me none-the-less


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 30, 2018)

Buttonsy said:


> While I guess you could say I've "came out" to strangers on the internet and had them throw slurs or derogatory things at me, when it comes to how people I actually care about have responded, I luckily haven't had a bad coming out experience so far, although I'm still closeted to most people.
> 
> Since I'm considering medically transitioning within the next few years though, I probably won't have a choice to not come out starting relatively soon...



I know this is a bit of an old thread, but I ended up 100% fully coming out 7 months after making this post! I wanted to give an update. It went so well! I was pretty surprised that no one even really questioned it. I got a few people who were outright supportive, but even the people that weren't, they more just ignored my coming out post, and that could have even been for other reasons than that they didn't support me.

I actually haven't formally come out as bi, but I'm hoping to make a little blurb when Bi Visibility Day comes around that should hopefully make it apparent.


----------

